# Big Cartel License



## LoLox1 (Apr 3, 2007)

I am thinking about selling on BigCartel. Do I really need to have a business license to sell on a site like this? I plan on using the free Gold plan to start. I understand that I am to have a business license and all the other things needed to run a business but I get confused while doing research If it is still required to sell on other sites like this.


----------



## JCW (Feb 15, 2012)

Does Big Cartel require it? I'm not very familiar with Big Cartel. You can basically start a business without incorporating and you will be considered a sole proprietor. This may not be the best way to structure your business for tax or liability purposes but you can do it if you want.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Your need for a license will depend on where you are operating from, not on who you are selling on.

Contact both your local and state government, let them know what you are doing, and ask them if you are required to have a license.


----------

